# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhja ne Proxy server

## Bahriu

Ju lutem, a mund te me mjap dikush sqarime se si mund ti qasem nje Proxy-Serveri per te ardhe deri te interneti. FLM

----------


## valdetshala

Bahri mos harro hin deri ketu http://www.publicproxyservers.com/

----------

